# "Please contact support about your account "



## Cookie Monster Retired (Sep 17, 2021)

Is anyone getting this message in the Houston area? Fir how long and what was the excuse uber gave you? I've been locked out for 2 weeks now and they SAY there is nothing wrong with my account. And last week claimed it ws because of the hurrican. Really? A hurricane can clich an app? PAAALEASE. They say other drivers are having yhis issue but I see no other complaints. Uber must be blackballin' again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Option 1 Go to FaceBook Uber page and Twitter with your issues. They hate negative publicity and you may get quicker responses.

Option 2 Make an appointment at a nearby Green Light Hub if you have one?

Option 3 Sign up for other services in your area.

Option 4 Keep doing what you are doing and eventually it may get fixed.

Option 5 Explore other opportunities.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the rideshare version of the check engine light


----------

